# AP 12 Simrad



## Gösta (18. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Trollingfreunde,
habe seit Anfang des Jahres einen AP 12 für Teflex in meine Merry Fisher 585 verbaut.Leider hat das Teil überhaupt nicht funktioniert .Fuhr wild im Zick Zack schauckelte sich auf und reagierte nach ein paar Minuten überhaupt nicht mehr (egal welche Gain Einstellung vorgenommen wurde).Habe darauf den Simrad Support kontaktiert dieser schickte mir eine komplett neue Anlage u. vermittelte mich an einen Händler.
Der Händler wechselte die Steuereinheit und bei der Probefahrt reagierte der AP recht sensibel und zuverlässig.
Nach 3 Tagen Angeln am 4 Tag das gleiche Problem der AP arbeitete völlig grobmotorisch immer 3 mal links u. 3mal rechts oder gleich im Kreis und nach paar Minuten gar nicht mehr.Also wieder Support angerufen der schickte nochmals eine neue Anlage zum Händler. Der Händler rief mich nach 2 Tagen an und sagte mir bei Ihm hätte der AP funktioniert aber er hat den Fluxgate - Kompass getauscht falls dieser sich vielleicht aufgehangen hat.
Ich holte das Boot ab und fuhr ein paar Tage zum Fischen und nach nur einer halben Stunde das alte Problem , der AP fuhr grob 3 mal links u. rechts und reagiert nach ein paar minuten überhaupt nicht mehr.Ich habe alle Gain Einstellungen probiert,Metall entfernt es ist überhaupt kein Unterschied festzustellen.Auch habe ich den AP bei verschiedenen geschwindigkeiten und völligen Ententeich-Wetter getestet , alles umsonst immer das gleiche Resultat.Habe den AP dann mal einen Tag vom Strom genommen , danach hat er ein paar Minuten etwas sensibler gearbeitet und verfiel dann aber wieder in den alten Rythmus.
Letzendlich hat mein 6 Jahre alter Sohn den AP ersetzt.
Der AP macht oft kurz bevor er nicht mehr reagiert ein quälendes Geräusch wie bei einem Elektro-Auto bei dem der Aku alle wird. Liegt vielleicht zu wenig Spannung an?
Brauche den AP eigentlich nur zum drillen u.Köder auslassen. Kann ich von einem AP nicht wenigstens verlangen das er ein Boot für ein paar Minuten wie ein sechsjhäriges Kind steuert. Wie weit ist Simrad verplichtet Abhilfe zu schaffen (was darf ich von einen AP erwarten). Wie würdet Ihr euch verhalten? 
Wer kann mir helfen bin für alle Tipps und Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Hallo Gösta,
ich habe den AP 12 und auch den AP 14 ( eigentlich das gleiche ) seit ca. 7 Jahren in Betrieb, allerdings an einer hydraulischen Steuerung. In all den Jahren hatte ich nur einmal ein Problem: Ich hatte einen Stuhl mit Stahlrahmen an Bord genommen und in Geradeausline ca. 1,5m vor dem Fluxgatekompaß plaziert. Danach fuhr das Teil wie ein Betrunkener.
Ich glaube nicht, das deine APs irgendwie defekt sind. Es kann eigentlich nur an der Anbausituation liegen. 
Ich fahre die Merryfisher 580. Wo hast du den Fluxgatekompaß angebaut?
Petri


----------



## Seaking 01 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Hallo Cösta,
ich fahre seit einem Jahr den AP12R, noch nie gab´s Probleme.
Wenn der Kompass nicht richtig funktioniert und das Boot aus dem Kurs läuft müsste der AP einen Alarmton geben.
Ich denke mal du hast eine schwergänige Lenkung
und der Motor schaltet ab!
oder du hast ein Strom Problem.
Ich kann mein Lenkrad mit dem kleinen Finger drehen.


gruß
Dirk


----------



## Gösta (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Hallo Dolfin,

anbei die Bilder.
Denk Dir mal den Kescher weg,ganz vorne (siehe Bild) sind ein Heizer u.Kocher plus Downrigger , Downrigger Blei ist im A-Kasten. 
Werkzeug befindet sich beim Einbau-Tank sowie seitlich in der Ruten-Ablage 2 Rutten plus Rollen.Oberhalb der Instrumente Echolot u. Plotter befindet sich noch ein Spannungswandler.
Also alles ca.1,50 m weg vom Kompass.
Abends bzw. früh benutze ich sicherlich den Heizer bzw. Kocher , aber kann sich ein Kompass überhaupt aufhängen?
Komisch ist es auch das der AP schon kurzzeitig halbwegs funktionierte.

Petri


----------



## Gösta (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Hallo Dirk,

Das mit der Spannung hatte ich auch schon vermutet , am Echolot zeigt es eine Spannung von 14,9 V an (Wieviel braucht der AP?).
Ein Notsignal kommt bei meinem AP nicht ,der hört einfach auf und fährt dann irgendwann im Kreis.

Petri


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Hallo Gösta,
dadurch, das der AP schon mal lief und auch gelenkt hat, glaube ich nicht, das es etwas mit der Gängigkeit der Lenkung zu tun hat. 14,7 V sind eher zuviel als zu wenig. Das jaulen kommt zumeist, wenn er sich festgerannt hat.
Also irgendeine extreme Ruderlage hat und er versucht noch immer weiter dahin zu steuern.
Ich habe meinen Fluxgate unter dem Abgang eingebaut. Du hast ihn daneben. Laufen da Elektrokabel??
Er ist so etwas seitlich verbaut. Sollte nicht unbedingt wichtig sein. Aber wo ist die Batterie?
Der AP arbeitet mit der Teleflex ohne Rücklagenmelder - richtig? Ist er von dir richtig eingerichtet worden? Also maximale Ruderlage STB und BB ?
Ich würde erstmal versuchen alle Fehlerquellen auszuschließen. Eventuell auch mal das Boot ausräumen und leer fahren.
Gruß


----------



## Gösta (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Hallo Dolfin,
Der Kompass wahr auch schon bei mir unter dem Abgang montiert,der Händler bei dem der AP zur Reparatur wahr hat Ihn dann wieder so wie gesehen zurückgebaut weil er so mittiger sei.
Ob dahinter Kabel verlaufen müsste ich nachschauen.Die Batterie ist ganz hinten im Heck.
Meines wissen hat der AP ohne Hydraulik keinen Rücklagen-Melder und muss demzufolge auch nicht mit max. Ruderlagen für Stb u. BB eingerichtet werden. Es wird lediglich eine einmalige Kalibrierung  vorgeschrieben die bei richtiger Kalibrierung mit einem 2maligen Piepton vom AP bestätigt wird. 
Petri


----------



## Seaking 01 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Hallo Cösta,

Ist die Lenkung leicht gängig?
Wo nimmst du den Strom ab?
Hast du den AP kalibiert?
Wird der Motor heiß?
Dolfin hat recht alle Fehlerquellen müssen ausgeschaltet sein.


gruß
Dirk


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. November 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Und gibt es was neues vom AP??????

Wäre schön wenn das Problem hier gelöst werden konnte.


----------



## Gösta (10. November 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Und gibt es was neues vom AP??????
> 
> Wäre schön wenn das Problem hier gelöst werden konnte.


Hallo,
fahre Mitte November Fischen und werde als erstes nochmal eine Probefahrt mit leergeräumten Boot (Metall-Teile) durchführen um diesbezüglich evtl. Fehler-Quellen auszuschließen.
Falls der AP dann immer noch nicht Funktioniert weiss ich auch erst mal nicht  weiter.
Werde auf alle Fälle weiter davon Berichten.

Gruss 

Gösta


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Schade bist noch nicht wieder zurück vom Testen????#t#t

Grüssle CD


----------



## Gösta (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Schade bist noch nicht wieder zurück vom Testen????#t#t
> 
> Grüssle CD


Hallo,
Bin natürlich schon wieder zurück ,schade ist nur das der AP immer noch nicht funktioniert.Hab das Problem erst einmal etwas verdrängt um mich nicht weiter zu ärgern.
Testbericht: Habe diesmal das Boot fast gänzlich von Metall befreit (Gas-Kocher,Heizer usw).In der Kabine befanden sich maximal ein paar Kunstköder oder Hacken-löser,Zange.Zusätzlich habe ich die ca.20m Ankerkette im Ankerkasten entfernt.
Am Bug befand sich zum Zeitpunkt der Testfahrten nur noch der 8Kg Anker mit 4m Vorkette und am Heck im Kasten übern Einbautank ein winziger Werkzeugkasten.
AP geht wie gehabt nach ein paar Sekunden in eine völlig grob motorische Fahrweise über (egal in welcher Gain Einstellung).
Das Boot fährt grobe Schlangenlinie um dann evtl. irgendwann gar nicht mehr zu reagieren.  
Habe den Test beim Hechtangeln in MVP am Flessensee durchgeführt und mir ist am Plotter aufgefallen das durch sämtliche Seen Unterwasserkabel führen . Könnten diese vielleicht stören , oder sollte ich vielleicht die 4m Vorkette Plus Anker entfernen? Haben andere AP Besitzer Anker plus Kette?
Sicherlich ganz Metall frei bekommen wir unsere Boote sicherlich nie,wollen ja noch Angeln.
Bin ziemlich genervt kann mir vielleicht jemand aus dem Forum  helfen oder einen Fachmann vermitteln? Habe ja eigentlich noch Garantie auf den AP. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Petri

Gösta


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

Hallo Gösta,

ruf mal Christian Thiel ( Navpoint Nord ) in Lübeck an. Er verbaut sicher die meisten Geräte dieser Art und wird dir sicher helfen können.
Petri


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AP 12 Simrad*

@Gösta

Vielleicht liegt es an der Seilzug-Lenkung.

Danke für dein Bericht, ich glaube da kann wirklich nur noch ein kompetenter Fachmann helfen.

Denke der vorschlag vom Dolfin ist vollkommen richtig.

Berichte mal weiter.

Grüssle CD


----------

